# 5G captée chez Orange avec un forfait 4G



## Doomsday (2 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je constate depuis mon retour de l’étranger il y a une semaine que je capte la 5G (le logo est visible et les débits sont bien des débits 5G, jusqu’à 450mb/s relevé sur SpeedTest à Paris). 

C’est étrange car mon offre est uniquement 4G (offre Open Up 130Go + Fibre) et je ne devrais donc pas la capter. J’ai remarqué que cela coïncide avec un changement récent apporté à mon offre. Bénéficiant auparavant de 80Go d’internet, cela a été porté à 130Go. 

D’autres sont-ils dans le même cas ?

Merci pour vos retours !


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2021)

Aurais-tu souscrit à la 5G à l'insu de ton plein gré ?
Vérifie les termes de ton contrat sur le site Orange.
C'est plutôt auprès de l'Assistance Orange ou des forums d'utilisateurs Orange que tu devrais poser ta question.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Aurais-tu souscrit à la 5G à l'insu de ton plein gré ?
> Vérifie les termes de ton contrat sur le site Orange.
> C'est plutôt auprès de l'Assistance Orange ou des forums d'utilisateurs Orange que tu devrais poser ta question.


Depuis le 19 août 2021, Orange a décidé d'augmenter la Data de ses abonnés mobile et Pack Open avec 80Go de Data à 130Go de Data, toujours en 4G. Cette hausse s'effectue sans réengagement ni hausse du tarif.


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2021)

Les relais 4G peuvent-ils être mis à niveau en relais 5G compatibles 4G pour éviter la multiplication des antennes ?


----------



## Doomsday (3 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Et si ils te l'ont filé par erreur... Fais donc pas trop de bruit et profite !!!



Oui j’avoue que c’est pour ça que je ne me précipite pas pour le signaler au service client ahah. 

J’ai redémarré mon téléphone pour voir si un redémarrage de la Sim allait changer quelque chose mais non, toujours la 5G. J’ai posté un sujet sur le forum Orange, j’ai vu que quelqu’un était dans le même cas mais pas de réponse officielle pour le moment…


----------



## Doomsday (3 Septembre 2021)

Lien du thread sur le forum Orange pour les concernés/intéressés : https://communaute.orange.fr/t5/utiliser-mon-mobile/5G-captée-avec-un-forfait-4G/m-p/2582493#M139947


----------



## Doomsday (3 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Alors ferme là !!!
> Sois malin !!!



Oui mais c’est frustrant de ne pas comprendre !


----------



## ericse (3 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Les relais 4G peuvent-ils être mis à niveau en relais 5G compatibles 4G


Oui, avec des limitations, il faut que les antennes soient assez récentes et cela ne permet pas le débit maximum (si j'ai bien compris), c'est ce qu'a pu faire Free Mobile.



boninmi a dit:


> pour éviter la multiplication des antennes ?


Rien n'évitera la multiplication des antennes pour une raison ou une autre


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2021)

Doomsday a dit:


> C’est étrange car mon offre est uniquement 4G (offre Open Up 130Go + Fibre) et je ne devrais donc pas la capter. J’ai remarqué que cela coïncide avec un changement récent apporté à mon offre. Bénéficiant auparavant de 80Go d’internet, cela a été porté à 130Go.


En octobre 2020, Orange avait revu la grille des forfaits Open, et passé des clients des anciennes offres vers les nouvelles avec la 5G. Je ne vois pas de forfait 130 Go dans la grille actuelle, mais pas mal d’offres Open et Open Up ont maintenant la 5G incluse, dont toutes les offres offrant plus de 80 Go de données mobiles, ce qui est ton cas. Tu n’as aucune mention dans ton espace client ?



ericse a dit:


> Oui, avec des limitations, il faut que les antennes soient assez récentes et cela ne permet pas le débit maximum (si j'ai bien compris), c'est ce qu'a pu faire Free Mobile.


C’est affreusement plus compliqué que ça, mais je te laisse (re)lire l’imposante littérature que mes collègues et moi avons publié sur le sujet sur iGen.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> En octobre 2020, Orange avait revu la grille des forfaits Open, et passé des clients des anciennes offres vers les nouvelles avec la 5G. Je ne vois pas de forfait 130 Go dans la grille actuelle, mais pas mal d’offres Open et Open Up ont maintenant la 5G incluse, dont toutes les offres offrant plus de 80 Go de données mobiles, ce qui est ton cas. Tu n’as aucune mention dans ton espace client ?
> 
> 
> C’est affreusement plus compliqué que ça, mais je te laisse (re)lire l’imposante littérature que mes collègues et moi avons publié sur le sujet sur iGen.


Voila ce que j'ai reçu de la part de Orange pour mon forfait Open 80 Go


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2021)

Après vérification, le changement a été effectué le 19 aout, mais n’est pas censé inclure la 5G. Mais comme toutes les offres avec plus de 80 Go sont censées l’avoir maintenant… Va savoir comment ils gèrent ça.


----------



## Doomsday (3 Septembre 2021)

Tout comme Jura39 j’ai bien la mention « débit 4G+ » dans mon espace client dont pas censé être éligible. Et dans le message reçu par Orange lors de l’upgrade, pas de mention de 5G.


----------



## boninmi (4 Septembre 2021)

Il y a peut-être une raison technique. Qui peut le plus peut le moins. Orange te doit le débit 4G+. Le débit 5G satisfait, je suppose, à ce débit, quitte à ce que ce soit en mieux. C'est peut-être plus simple techniquement pour Orange.
Aujourd'hui j'ai vu une autre chose bizarre. Mon fils, anciennement chez un autre opérateur, qui semble-t-il ne pouvait pas satisfaire à sa demande pour une raison obscure, souhaitait passer à la fibre. Il s'est finalement adressé à Orange et n'a traité qu'avec Orange. Il se retrouve cependant directement avec une box Sosh, une facture Sosh (certes filiale d'Orange), sans avoir jamais traité directement avec Sosh, ou alors à l'insu de son plein gré. Bref, Orange semble jongler avec les offres. Une façon de s'accommoder des clauses liées à son statut d'opérateur historique, dont je ne sais plus si elles sont toujours en cours ?


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Mon fils, anciennement chez un autre opérateur, qui semble-t-il ne pouvait pas satisfaire à sa demande pour une raison obscure, souhaitait passer à la fibre. Il s'est finalement adressé à Orange et n'a traité qu'avec Orange. Il se retrouve cependant directement avec une box Sosh, une facture Sosh (certes filiale d'Orange), sans avoir jamais traité directement avec Sosh, ou alors à l'insu de son plein gré. Bref, Orange semble jongler avec les offres. Une façon de s'accommoder des clauses liées à son statut d'opérateur historique, dont je ne sais plus si elles sont toujours en cours ?


C'est très étonnant, car l'inscription chez Orange tout comme chez Sosh ne peut se faire que depuis leur site internet ! Ton fils à une preuve qu'il a bien traité son abonnement uniquement qu'avec Orange ? Si oui, il peut dénoncer/annuler le contrat.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est très étonnant, car l'inscription chez Orange tout comme chez Sosh ne peut se faire que depuis leur site internet ! Ton fils à une preuve qu'il a bien traité son abonnement uniquement qu'avec Orange ? Si oui, il peut dénoncer/annuler le contrat.


Très étonnant car Orange ne peux vendre du Sosh


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est très étonnant, car l'inscription chez Orange tout comme chez Sosh ne peut se faire que depuis leur site internet ! Ton fils à une preuve qu'il a bien traité son abonnement uniquement qu'avec Orange ? Si oui, il peut dénoncer/annuler le contrat.


Sosh est moins cher , il n'y a pas intérêt ...


Jura39 a dit:


> Très étonnant car Orange ne peux vendre du Sosh


C'est bien ça qui m'a étonné. Un conseiller l'a peut-être mis en relation avec Sosh sans qu'il voie la différence.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Sosh est moins cher , il n'y a pas intérêt ...
> 
> C'est bien ça qui m'a étonné. Un conseiller l'a peut-être mis en relation avec Sosh sans qu'il voie la différence.


étrange , il ne sont pas ensemble pour travailler et ce joindre !


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est bien ça qui m'a étonné. Un conseiller l'a peut-être mis en relation avec Sosh sans qu'il voie la différence.


Ce n'est pas le même circuit et l'intervenant se doit de se présenter, de faire un récapitulatif de l'abonnement, des options, etc. Pour moi, cette situation est impossible, ton fils ne t'a pas tout dit. Bien sûr que Sosh est moins cher, ça on le sait depuis le début, c'est la filiale low cost d’Orange.


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ton fils ne t'a pas tout dit.


J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il n'a pas tout compris.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il n'a pas tout compris.


Fais une enquête pour tenter de démêler le problème si c’en est un. Mais s'il est chez Sosh, il n'y aura jamais de bascule chez Orange et vice-versa.


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Fais une enquête pour tenter de démêler le problème si c’en est un. Mais s'il est chez Sosh, il n'y aura jamais de bascule chez Orange et vice-versa.


Ce n'est sans doute pas un problème, et je ne vais pas enquêter. Il est chez Sosh, il paie chez Orange, mais ça c'est normal.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il n'a pas tout compris.


Il capte quand mème  ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il capte quand mème  ?


La TV tout à fait Thierry ...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir , 

Avez vous toujours la 5G ?


----------



## Doomsday (24 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je suis à l’étranger depuis une semaine donc je ne pourrai pas vous dire avant mon retour mais avant de partir j’en bénéficiais toujours oui.

J’ai vu l’article sur MacG et l’évolution des offres 5G Orange mais n’étant pas abonné je n’ai pas pu le consulter. Des éléments intéressant dedans ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2021)

Doomsday a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis à l’étranger depuis une semaine donc je ne pourrai pas vous dire avant mon retour mais avant de partir j’en bénéficiais toujours oui.
> 
> J’ai vu l’article sur MacG et l’évolution des offres 5G Orange mais n’étant pas abonné je n’ai pas pu le consulter. Des éléments intéressant dedans ?


L'article explique l'évolution des forfaits Orange .


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2021)

Reçu à l'instant


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reçu à l'instant


Moi chez Free, ça fait un moment. Ok, Ok, je suis sorti...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Inutile pour moi , car pas beaucoup de villes sont équipées pour la 5G


----------



## AhRiMaN__ (2 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Inutile pour moi , car pas beaucoup de villes sont équipées pour la 5G


Besançon commence à l’être , ainsi que Lons au cas où


----------

